# Which Medical Aid?



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

I think I prefer countries that are offer less choices...in everything...decision are much easier then ;-)

My wife and I are looking for a medical aid. We are not planning to have kids - so its the 2 of us. Something with a hospital plan; should cover the normal doc visits & any prescribed meds.

I do not mind paying for pro-active stuff myself (e.g. vitamins, etc).

Which medical aid companies can someone recommend?

Thank you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I prefer countries that are offer less choices...in everything...decision are much easier then ;-)
> 
> ...


Medical insurance can be a minefield. 

As there are so many plans and it's impossible for the man in the street to even access all plans, let alone know which is the best one, take advice from a professional broker. It doesn't cost any more and they will recommend a plan suitable for your requirements and budget.

Please ignore advice from anyone who recommends the plan their company set up as corporate policies are very different from individual ones.

PM me for info. 

-


----------

